# skin care products better than proactiv?



## annejlee8 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey there guys! i need some desperate help! so i've been using proactiv for about 5 years..ever since i was a freshmen and now im a sophmore in college. The first year and a half it really worked on me...although i still got occasional breakouts..proactiv helped clear up most of my existing acne. however..i would say within these last two years ESPECIALLY this year..it seems like i'm still wishfully thinking its going to miracuously do magic and clear up my skin. My skins still breaking out..if not two or three pimples...then after those clear up..another one and more pop up soon after..im living in hell dealing with this and my self esteem has really gone down and i think im starting to go through depression because whenever i look into the mirror all i see are either the pimples or the red acne marks all over my chin and sides of my nose. 
Does anyone use or know of any other acne step products that helped them clear up pimples and/or the scars? Or does anyone have their proactiv stories? Please help...I'm my worst enemy every day I wake up and i dont want to live like this anymore......=(


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 29, 2007)

FYI, my husband is a dermatologist and he hates proactive because there are so many types of acne and this only works on a general one. 
My recommendation is to see a derm. for a good skin care regimen and professional advice.


----------



## annejlee8 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Staceypie0616* 

 
_FYI, my husband is a dermatologist and he hates proactive because there are so many types of acne and this only works on a general one. 
My recommendation is to see a derm. for a good skin care regimen and professional advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i totally agree..proactiv hella brainwashed me to think..theres somethin wrong with ME personally because i see and hear allthese success stories and i feel like...i'm the troubled child that nothing works on =( but thanks i'll defintly go check on a derm soon!


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 29, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought! So many people love it and it works on them. He still says it's crap.


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 29, 2007)

annejlee8, i was just like you and used proactive continuously for almost 8 years -- from my senior year in high school until recently.  it worked fine, though not perfectly, but i totally regret using it for so long.  i'm 25 now and just beginning to become concerned about aging and wrinkles.  when i went to my first dermatologist, she told me that i had to STOP using proactive.  even if it does work, the benzoyl peroxide majorly oxidizes and dries out your skin and daily longterm use will increase the the signs of natural aging on your skin!!!  in your case, if it doesn't even work anymore -- all the more reason to toss that crap away.  

more skin-friendly acne alternatives to benzoyl peroxide that she recommended are salcylic acid, glycolic acid and retin-A formulas.  these ingredients, in addition to helping w/ acne, also have de-aging properties that will promote the overall health of your skin.  look for acne products that have these as their active ingredients.  i currently use the four piece acne kit by Philosophy Skincare and LOVE it.  i'm pimple free, but more importantly, the quality of my skin tone has dramatically improved since i stopped using proactive.  a less pricey alternative could be Neutrogena, which has a good line of salcylic acid products.  

i also agree with the other post and think you should definitely go see a dermatologist.  they can tell you what the best thing to do for your skin condition is.


----------



## fresh76 (Aug 29, 2007)

I used Proactiv, too, but as the other girls said, it's not for everyone.

A friend of mine turned me on to Carley's Clear and Smooth. You can only buy it online because it's handmade, but it's amazingggg.. i bought it as a shot because i couldn't get any worse (and it was only $18 for a huuuge bottle) and now, 5 years later, I'm on my 5th bottle (1 bottle lasts me almost a year). i SWEAR by it.. it's my HG cleanser! the website is really crappy looking but i honestly honestly honestly can't live without it.


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 30, 2007)

Throw the Pro Activ away immediately!  If people only knew how bad that stuff is for your face.  Yeah, it may clear up some acne for the time being, but when you get older you are going to have something else to worry about....dried out, wrinkled skin.  Use a salycilic acid and if that doesn't work, definately go see a dermatologist.


----------



## annejlee8 (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah everyday in the mirror im gettin more and more displeased with the results..if anything...i dont even SEE any results but ive been convincing myself that it DOES work it's just "those areas" dat it doesn't work..wut bullshit is it if i spend 50 dollars or more on it and i STILL have breakouts!thank you guys so much and i'll update when i go to the derm to see what he/she suggests!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 30, 2007)

you should check out acne.org
the site guy, Dan, has his own tried and true 'regimen' that works for a lot of people, and uses mainly Benzoyl Peroxide. The forums are a goldmine, though. Like Specktra, but for acne. Tons of reviews on soaps, topical creams, everything! see if you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personally, I love using chemical exfoliants such as Alpha hydroxy acids and salicylic acids. But my acne is 'non inflamed' (clogged pores and bumpy surface when skin is stretched) so that may be a factor. hope you find what works for you!


----------

